# Patrick Rothfuss (The Name of the Wind & The Wise Man's Fear)



## Dream Brother (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone a fan?

I started hearing about this book quite a while ago -- people were recommending it all over the 'net. It made me curious, but I was still far too lazy to actually go and _buy_ it. It was only after Fitz also suggested it that I finally bothered to give it a shot. 

I have to say that it was a pretty addictive read. Those of you who are used to the 'new trend' in fantasy (utterly dark, gritty, Martin-esque stuff) may get thrown off balance, because while the book does feature a few vaguely dark moments, it reminds me much more of classical fantasy in both substance and prose style. If I had to make a comparison to another author, I'd probably say that it reminds me of Hobb's work -- very focussed on fleshing out characters, a deft use of first-person perspective, an involving bildungsroman, not doing many new things with the genre but excelling within a tried and tested structure, etc. It's predictable at many points, but it's also pleasantly surprising in a few areas. The poetic prose style is impressive, especially when many authors are currently veering in the direction of a more bland, stripped-down modern style; most people who have read it will especially recall the lovely first and last pages of the book.

While I recently read a better debut (Abercrombie's _The Blade Itself_) this is still wonderful in its own right. I'll definitely be waiting for the next book.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 14, 2008)

> most people who have read it will especially recall the lovely first and last pages of the book.




I love those bits. Threefold silence... 

And I definitely loved this book. It's an extremely engaging read. I easily could have read it front to back immediately after finishing my first read-through.

I am eagerly awaiting Wise Man's Fear. I'm excited to see Kvothe make his way out into the world. It will, of course, go very smoothly. No incident whatsoever.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 14, 2008)

Can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 14, 2008)

It has numerous times caught my eye in Waterstone's, wining at me silently with it's very standout cover, but, this is gonna sound weird coming from _me_ of all people considering how much I bang on about fantasy not being a cesspit, I have a tendency to presume all fantasy books I see are crap until I get them recommended.

I will add this to that considerable list I am trying to handle though.


----------



## Lo$tris (Dec 14, 2008)

I have it on my shelf but I'm waiting for the 2nd book to come out before I read it. It seems very good, many had recommended it for me.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice thing that you put the British cover up, just the thought of having to read the American version in a public place is giving me shivers.  

Anyhow, yep I'm another fan. I think anyone who likes (the earlier) Harry Potter or the Farseer stuff will also be a fan. Like you said its nothing new but the writing and and readability is pretty great.

One complaint i keep hearing all over the internet though is that the main character Kvothe is a Gary Stu. Maybe he is but it doesn't really bother me because Kvothe already flat-out-stated that he was one of the most brilliant men the world has ever seen.

PS- If you want a really good fantasy debut though read The Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 14, 2008)

> I love those bits. Threefold silence...



I wonder how long it took him to write that opening...

I like his language in general, really. He seems to be willing to take the time to come up with a refreshing way of describing something rather than lazily using conventional phrases. For example, when describing the way we feel when the one we love smiles at us, many authors use the stale old cliché lines like, 'my heart stopped' or whatever. 

Rothfuss, on the other hand:

_'Go out in the early days on winter, after the first cold snap of the season. Find a pool of water with a sheet of ice across the top, still fresh and new and clear as glass. Near the shore the ice will hold you. Slide out farther. Farther. Eventually you'll find the place where the surface just barely bears your weight. There you will feel what I felt. The ice splinters under your feet. Look down and you can see the white cracks darting through the ice like mad, elaborate spiderwebs. It is perfectly silent, but you can feel the sudden sharp vibrations through the bottoms of your feet. 

That is what happened when Denna smiled at me.'_



> I have a tendency to presume all fantasy books I see are crap until I get them recommended



Not weird at all, haha. I have exactly the same mentality -- it took a long time and more than a few recommendations to finally sway me on this book.



> One complaint i keep hearing all over the internet though is that the main character Kvothe is a Gary Stu.



I was thinking the same thing -- it does get a bit irritating at points, but it's thankfully balanced out a little by Rothfuss when you hear about how:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kvothe does a bit of cheating in his entrance exam to seem more brilliant than he actually is, and of course all the lying/exaggerating he does to further his own myth. The idea of using his acting skills to play the part of the intimidating hero (after the dragon incident, for example) is also a good touch, because it contributes to the realism of it all. A lot of his genius is real, of course, but Rothfuss also takes the time to point out how much of his impressive aura is constructed/achieved through deception/being in the right place at the right time.






> PS- If you want a really good fantasy debut though read The Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch.



That was a lovely read. Really refreshing.

Only one thing annoyed me, though -- the constant look-how-clever-I-am verbal barbs that the majority of the characters casually sling at one another. Sharp, witty dialogue can be done well (eg, Whedon in _Firefly_) but in the book it becomes utterly grating for some reason. I really liked pretty much everything else though, especially how unpredictable it was.


----------



## Freija (Dec 14, 2008)

That cover looks good enough for me to read it alone, not to mention the bold'ed sentences make me highly interested.... NOW IF IT JUST COULD BE JANUARY ALREADY 

*Hates December, spends all my money on gifts*


Could you post a synopsis ?


----------



## Segan (Dec 15, 2008)

Seems like I should give it a shot, too.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 15, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> I like his language in general, really. He seems to be willing to take the time to come up with a refreshing way of describing something rather than lazily using conventional phrases. For example, when describing the way we feel when the one we love smiles at us, many authors use the stale old cliché lines like, 'my heart stopped' or whatever.



I always thought that the best thing about Rofthuss was that he had this special way of writing so that you would feel like someone is *reading* you the story. Or even singing the story to you in High Verse or something. Gives it that epic feel.  Its a really nifty trick.

.


Dream Brother said:


> I was thinking the same thing -- it does get a bit irritating at points, but it's thankfully balanced out a little by Rothfuss when you hear about how:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



As far as i can remember the only time he was called out on anything was when he said Deina is the most beautiful girl in the world ever and Bast said "uh, no not really. Very average." 

We can't know yet, if he did any more exaggerating. 



Dream Brother said:


> That was a lovely read. Really refreshing.
> 
> Only one thing annoyed me, though -- the constant look-how-clever-I-am verbal barbs that the majority of the characters casually sling at one another. Sharp, witty dialogue can be done well (eg, Whedon in _Firefly_) but in the book it becomes utterly grating for some reason. I really liked pretty much everything else though, especially how unpredictable it was.



Yep. Everyone is far too sharp and witty. Read a lot like movie script actually.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 15, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> So a lot of people are not enough of that was done. The only time he was called out on anything was when he said Deina is the most beautiful girl in the world ever and Bast said "uh, no not really. Very average."
> 
> We can't know yet, if he did any more exaggerating.



I was talking about stuff like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



_'I even started a few rumours that were pure nonsense (...) I had demon blood in me. I could see in the dark. I only slept an hour each night. When the moon was full I would talk in my sleep, speaking a strange language no one could understand.'_

Then you also have the way he secretly used nahlrout so he didn't bleed during the whipping, which started off that awe and nickname of 'bloodless'.

Also, of course, the rampant theatrics and false bravado on display when he was attacked by those assassins in the alley. 




All of that stuff (and the other bits I mentioned in the earlier post) were carefully calculated to construct a striking façade, thus reinforcing the myth around him.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 15, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> I was talking about stuff like this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nice. You have made a convincing enough argument that i henceforth adopt it as my own everytime i meet one of these NotW Nay Sayers.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 15, 2008)

I appreciate the reference! Yeah, I really enjoyed this book. I think the Hobb comparison is more than fair, and I'm totally not only saying because I was making that comparison the whole way through book in my mind. But when I think of great first person fantasies and fleshed out characters, the Farseer trilogy is what comes to mind.

The prologue and epilogue? Genius, I thought. This series has the potential to be something truly great. The Farseer/Tawny Man trilogies battled with ASOIAF for my soul for a little while there. It was a truly great series. And the way he describes things in new and refreshing ways...this man must have put some real time into this book.

One thing about Ambrose. I hope he really gets his, since he causes... his departure. I don't quite hate him and want him dead as much as I did Joffrey from ASOIAF, but he scratching and clawing his way up there.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 14, 2009)

_A Wise Man's Fear_ is due to come out later this year.  I cannot f***ing wait.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 14, 2009)

Rothfuss is a really cool guy. A recent interview: Naruto Chapter 456 Prediction Thread


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 11, 2010)

Just reread this over Christmas, waiting in vain for the next one. 

Really, I think it's genius. The writing is beautiful (loved Scarpi's story of Lanre, for example, or almost all of the imagery Kvothe calls up). But more importantly, I've a huge thing for meta-literature (come on, I'm an Odyssey, Sandman, Arabian Nights, Midsummer Night's Dream sort of gal), and this delivered on so many levels. It's about the person, but it's more about the story and the way that the legend and the reality affect each other, and really, that's brilliant. Especially because you know every second of the way that you can't actually trust anything he says.

Kvothe wasn't at all a Gary Stu for me, though, because he was so much the study of the legendary hero, the distinction between the idealized fiction and the truth behind it. (Same for Denna, whom I find _really_ fascinating, especially with Bast's side note.) His story is constantly grounded by the fact that we know it ends with him destroyed completely and fleeing not only his enemies but himself. On top of that, his brilliance was combined with the complete thoughtlessness Abenthy saw early on -- almost killing himself trying to summon air as a child, jumping off buildings because Elodin says so, etc. It's enough of a balance to make a real character beneath the fairytale, and a good depiction of how someone so amazingly talented can turn out so disastrously in the end.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm going to read this again when a definite release for "Wise Man's Fear" comes out.  It's been a while since I read "Name of the Wind", so it'll be a somewhat fresh read for me when I get to it.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 12, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I'm going to read this again when a definite release for "Wise Man's Fear" comes out.



Eugh, Rothfuss disappoints me so much in that respect ?_? I used to check his blog regularly after I finished NotW for hints on a release date, now I can't stand to look since there's almost never anything, and when there is it tends to be about how he doesn't like people asking where the book is ?_?


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah... at this point, I don't care if the release date is right or not, I just want a date.

Progress report, m'dear. There's a difference between demanding a book and wanting to know just how much longer you're likely to have to wait.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 12, 2010)

Well...

1)Rothfuss had some serious family shit going on, which is more than understandable.  

2)Rothfuss actually had the decency to come on his blog and explain the ins and outs regarding why his release has been so long in coming.  And he made it funny as well.  +1 UP

3) He hasn't pushed his release date back five years, unlike some others.()  For that alone, I'm willing to wait a while longer for his book.  

But I do agree; there's a difference between demanding a book release and getting a guesstimate for when it's gonna be released.  But I still have faith in the guy. Unlike many others, his book is worth waiting for.


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 15, 2010)

Its not the fact that he hasn't given a release date it's the fact that he's constantly coming up with excuses. "I have a lot to revise", "I didn't expect the book to be so popular", "I'm busy", "I got something done, but I didn't like it", "Be patient", "I don't know what direction to go in", etc...

And then he tells us not to call him out on it, what does he expect? Just give us a tentative release date or anything really.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 16, 2010)

As I am on the last "pages" of this book I decided to check for a thread/posts about Rothfuss in this section for other fans and more books but...I am deeply disappointed. I seem to have stumbled upon another George R. R. Martin and it pisses me off. Why can't they just be honest and say how it is? He most likely haven't written any other books, as he seem to be claiming, and is stunned by how popular this book became and thus can't handle the pressure as he tries to write the second book. Sigh...

I do think you'd have to have outlined, just the big things, the whole series if you're writing a book like this. Oh well, Robin Hobb is the next author I shall try always put her aside for "later reading" but it's time.

Oh and about "The Name of the Wind" ~ I loved it. I really enjoyed reading it as a whole and I enjoyed how it is being told, a story within a story, but I do think that Rothfuss loses himself in the story at times and forget the "aim/goal" of what he is telling. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



As example large portion of the book was about Denna, or w/e her name was*, and Kvothe running around looking for clues, dealing with the dragon etc and I didn't feel like that it deserves all those pages because it doesn't seem to have so much of an impact on the rest of the story. I feel a bit the same about his days as a homeless child but I can understand that as it DOES have some impact on the story.




* I didn't read it. I listened to the audiobook and this is by far the fastest I have finished an audiobook. I even took time to lay in bed and just rest while listening to it, listened to it in the bath too and yeah...I enjoyed it. I would recommend more people, who cant really find the time to read books to try audiobooks as you can listen to it while on the bus, grocery shopping, out walking, cooking/eating etc.

Summary: Very enjoyable read alas extremely disappointed at the author. He looks pretty "cool" on wiki so I thought he might not be all that bad but yeah. :[


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 16, 2010)

Ishamael said:


> Its not the fact that he hasn't given a release date it's the fact that he's constantly coming up with excuses. "I have a lot to revise", "I didn't expect the book to be so popular", "I'm busy", "I got something done, but I didn't like it", "Be patient", "I don't know what direction to go in", etc...
> 
> And then he tells us not to call him out on it, what does he expect? Just give us a tentative release date or anything really.



Writing a book is piss hard and coming with a good follow up is like trying to piss through a cheerio. Lay off the man.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm only a few chapters into NotW and I'm gonna have to agree with Yu. Writing a book is ridiculously difficult, and editing is even more so. Some people are hellishly slow at writing, yet what they produce is masterful. I'd far rather read them than someone who churns out books that are of somewhat average quality.

It's hardly as if there is a shortage of other brilliant fantasy authors to read anyway.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 16, 2010)

I do think Ishmael understands that and all he seem to ask for is some honesty from Rothfuss. I would get off George RR Martin's balls if he did say "Writing is difficult and I fear that I have hit a wall and it takes long to climb over it" instead of making excuses such as Rothfuss also seem to be doing.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll accept stuff from Rothfuss since he's new. But Martin said he was done with A Dance With Dragons in the back of AFFC.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 20, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> I'll accept stuff from Rothfuss since he's new. But Martin said he was done with A Dance With Dragons in the back of AFFC.



AFFC was the first book in the series to get negative reviews , i think it shattered his confidence, He even said somewhere that he never wants to release another book if he thinks it might get the same reviews as AFFC.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 25, 2010)

Awww.  Martin was upset because a literary work of his within a series got criticism?

Man the fuck up.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 26, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> I'll accept stuff from Rothfuss since he's new. But Martin said he was done with A Dance With Dragons in the back of AFFC.



Half the premise they sold this series on was that he had it all written and that there would be regular (and frequent) releases for it ?_?. That's what makes it so irksome that it's now 3 years since the first book was released.

On the plus side he's completed another draft (today it seems), so perhaps we're a little closer.

This time next year maybe? .____.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 27, 2010)

Martin is considered one of the best authors in the domain of fantasy, sci-fi and horror. Hell, many of his sci-fi and horror books are considered genre classics - ASoIaF is no doubt more than halfway towards that label too. He's been writing for thirty-three years. I'm not sure I buy the idea that this is the first time he's suffered from widespread criticism.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 24, 2010)

Publication date for the next book has been announced: March 1st 2011.


----------



## Mori` (May 30, 2010)

Hooray, fucking months away =p

(signed, cap'n ingrate)


----------



## Mello Yellow (Jun 3, 2010)

Mmm...I started reading this book, but somehow lost track of it. I must find it again. I'm not too fussed about the prospect of a long wait. I waited for a long ass time for Wheel of Time, I can wait a long ass time for this guy. Here's just hoping this one doesn't up and die before the series is complete.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2010)

The Bloody Nine said:


> AFFC was the first book in the series to get negative reviews , i think it shattered his confidence, He even said somewhere that he never wants to release another book if he thinks it might get the same reviews as AFFC.





Nimander said:


> Awww.  Martin was upset because a literary work of his within a series got criticism?
> 
> Man the fuck up.



God, what planet are you on?

He's one of the biggest selling speculative fiction authors ever with a fanbase like an army and he's always been slow.

Just because you didn't like AFFC stop projecting...


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 3, 2010)

I actually liked AFFC. Not as much as Storm ofcourse but i didn't really have to wait for it. Also 10 years for a book in two parts is really fucking slow even for Martin and im pretty sure he mentioned that AFFC review thing as one of the reasons why he is being so anal over the editing.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 6, 2010)

Moridin said:


> *This time next year *maybe? .____.


*02-26-2010 *^


Dream Brother said:


> Publication date for the next book has been announced: *March 1st 2011*.


Nice one Moridin.

OnTopic: Really looking forward to it though I hope he doesnt take long with the third book ;x


----------



## Felix (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh boy, so many good books popping up on my radar.
Pek recommends me this instead of the whole Farseer Trilogy.

Choices choices


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 7, 2010)

I prefer the _Farseer_ books, but this is still cool, and definitely worth a read.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 7, 2010)

from the comments on the farseer thread, it looked like pek didn't read farseer, he read soldier son. kind of confusing there.

anyway, being waiting to read this for awhile. Though i want to wait until wise man's fear is out.

My reading list right now is, in order:

Malazan book of the fallen (finish book 3, then read books 4-9)
Farseer (both trilogies)
Mistborn trilogy
First Law Trilogy
A kingdom of Thorn and bone series
Shadowmarch series
Memory, sorrow, thorn trilogy
Prince of Nothing

Maybe by then (I'm a slow reader) Wise man's fear, The crippled God, and A dance with Dragons will be out. 

I also have Lies of Lock Lamora, Earthsea, Acacia and a couple of others on my to read list.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 5, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> God, what planet are you on?
> 
> He's one of the biggest selling speculative fiction authors ever with a fanbase like an army and he's always been slow.
> 
> Just because you didn't like AFFC stop projecting...



I could give less of a shit about his army of fans or his marketability; if you choose to become an author, you need to develop thick skin.  

Everyone isn't going to like your writing.  Everyone isn't going to consider it a consummate work of art.  If you let the reviews (wordfilter: OPINIONS) of others stop you from writing and putting out a story you feel people out there  will enjoy, a story that's been circling around in your head for years, crying out to be written down, then you might as well save your editor's time, your potential readers' time and your own, cause you don't have what it takes to make it in the business.  

He purposefully attributed his delay of his books to his reviews (unless I'm reading this wrong), and it wasn't a short delay by any means; it's been a fucking lifetime since the last book came out.  NO ONE should ever have that type of effect on your craft as an author.  You know what story you want to tell.  Take what you want to out of the criticisms in order to improve on your story, then go on with what you were doing anyway.  

Gah.  Let me stop before Martin manages to raise my blood pressure over this.



KidTony said:


> from the comments on the farseer thread, it looked like pek didn't read farseer, he read soldier son. kind of confusing there.
> 
> anyway, being waiting to read this for awhile. Though i want to wait until wise man's fear is out.
> 
> ...



Malazan: DO EET.
Farseer: never read it, can't give you an opinion on it
First Law: didn't read the first book, but did read the last two.  Wasn't BAD, but didn't impress me either.  
Kingdom of Thorn and Bone: MAY have heard of this one, but not sure.  Now that it's on my radar though, I'll def. look into it
Shadowmarch: FREAKYCOINCIDENCEIJUSTSTARTEDREADINGTHISLASTWEEK
Memory, Sorrow, Thorn: also haven't heard of this, but check it out since I've been on a bit of a dry spell with my fantasy lately
Prince of Nothing: READ THIS.  IN FACT, BUMP IT UP HIGHER ON YOUR LIST.  OR, LEAVE IT WHERE IT IS SO THAT IF ANY OF THE OTHER SERIES ABOVE IT ARE SHIT, YOU CAN END YOUR LIST ON A GOOD NOTE.

(caps for emphasis)

Never read Lies of Lock Lamora, but I did read the second one.  And if the first is anything like the second, it's definitely worth checking out.

Earthsea = classics of fantasy.  Read it if for no other reason than to see where half the authors today got their inspiration from.  The fact that it's pretty good shit doesn't hurt either.

Acacia: I dunno.  The first time I read it, I can remember liking it a great deal.  But when I reread it recently (within the last month in fact) it felt bland and uninspired to me, with only a few moments of exception.  Sadly enough, the same goes for the sequel to it as well.  I won't try to put you off of reading this (my opinion shouldn't be strongly affecting yours' anyway if you've already determined to read this) but I would like to see if anyone else agrees with me on this.


----------



## Rhaella (Jul 5, 2010)

Agreed on the "Martin needs to get the hell over himself" school of thought, though I'm not sure I've seen him talk about criticism like that, and I do stalk his blog periodically. But I think I've given up on a Dance of Dragons by now anyway.



KidTony said:


> from the comments on the farseer thread, it looked like pek didn't read farseer, he read soldier son. kind of confusing there.
> 
> anyway, being waiting to read this for awhile. Though i want to wait until wise man's fear is out.
> 
> ...



Wise Man's Fear will be out March 1. If that's going to change, we'll probably find out sooner rather than later, but I trust Rothfuss enough to not give a date he's not actually certain of. (He said in April he could finish it by September, seems to be pretty far in the revising process, etc.)

Honestly, if you haven't read Earthsea, I'd put it to the top of your list. It's subtler and different from most fantasies out there, but absolutely delicious and possibly my favourite of the lot. But then I worship Ursula LeGuin.


----------



## Freija (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok, so I FINALLY took the book out from my shelf and read it, AND OH MY FUCKING GOD IT WAS AMAZING!

It's easily amongst the best(if not the best) first book in a series I've read.


----------



## Felix (Aug 25, 2010)

Just bought the book (The Name of the Wind), but in Portuguese, let's hope the translation is up to par with the original writing

But I've been reading A Song of Ice and Fire and Robin Hobb's works in my home language and they all had 100% accurate translations that kept the spirit of the books.

1000 page goodness awaits


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 25, 2010)

I actually just read this book again recently, and it was still an enjoyable read the second time around. Very well-crafted, despite a few stumbles here and there.


----------



## Rhaella (Aug 25, 2010)

Which stumbles did you find?

On the second reading, I found the whole dragon scene a bit superfluous, but that's all I can remember.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The dragon segment was one of the few areas I didn't take to that much, mainly because it seemed a little slow at points, but I can forgive it, because it featured some character development and such for the Kvothe/Denna dynamic. The beginning of the book (before Kvothe begins his tale) also felt a little off key now and then (not sure why, maybe only slightly too much 'telling' here and there, nothing major) but I really thought I could feel Rothfuss improving as the chapters went by, until I was completely immersed. (Also, even in the beginning segment there was an exception in the form of that wonderfully written first page, a perfect opening.) 

The Kvothe-being-wonderful-at-nearly-everything grated slightly, which is ironic, because I posted a counter argument to that exact criticism early in this thread. I still stand by what I posted, though -- I think Rothfuss keeps it just about grounded through Kvothe's theatricality/lying/cheating/etc, so it does end up working in the end. Perhaps Ambrose could have been a bit more fleshed out and less of a token villain, but that may well come in the second book. 

On the whole, there isn't any major criticism I can level at the book, though -- I particularly love how it shoots into high gear when he finally arrives at the university. I suspect it is because of Rothfuss' own adoration of university (where he apparently spent something like 6 or 7 years, never wanting to leave). Great ending too, and it really left me wanting to devour the next book.

I should also mention that NotW is an oddly comforting book, despite some of the morbid events that occur. It's _warming_ to read, rather than the chilliness of something like Martin's work.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 25, 2010)

I read this again recently to refresh the event of the book, since I hadn't read it since about '07 or '08.  And I honestly enjoyed it as much the second time around as I did the first time.  It is indeed a well-crafted book like others have said, and though it had its few moments where it kinda...slowed...Rothfuss did a very good job of crafting the characters and crafting the world so that I WANT to read the sequels.  

I love it when a book becomes honestly engaging.  Lately, reading some books have become more of a chore than an enjoyable pastime.


----------



## Felix (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't stop reading
What an awesome book, and what an interesting way to tell a story


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2010)

It feels like Harry Potter ever since Kvothe got admitted into the University 

BUT I'M LOVING IT


----------



## Rhaella (Aug 27, 2010)

Harry Potter? If anything, I was reminded of Wizard of Earthsea. More than a bit, actually, though the tone was so radically different that I never minded.



Dream Brother said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



As for the dragon... I loved it in the beginning, before the actual dragon thing happened. The information about the Chandrian, running off to the village, the unexpected encounter with Denna. Really, I do think she's such an interesting character in general. Love her so much, especially because Kvothe's extreme idealization of her is nicely offset by little things like his friends calling her cruel or Bast saying that he didn't think she was really all that beautiful.

Which really leads into why I'm okay with the depiction of Ambrose, as I feel like it's more an indication of Kvothe's failures as a storyteller than anything else. What I'd probably like to see, rather than a full fleshing out of the character, is small things that don't quite add up that show that it's Kvothe's need for a token villain that is driving his portrayal. Maybe something similar to what we're getting with Denna, and granted, that hasn't happened yet.

The beginning of the book... hmm. I think I would agree with that. The first time I read it, I loved it because of the stylistic choices, but it didn't feel quite the same the second time. (Stylistic choices like, for a later example, a lot of what was going on in Skarpi's tale of Lanre, when Lyra is trying to bring him back to life. I love the word choice there in particular.)


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 17, 2011)

i think its time to revive this thread since its getting closer to march and i didn't know we had a thread about this book on this site until just now hehe
. i read the book a while back and LOVED it. probably one of the first books i rly actually enjoyed enough to want to pre order the 2nd one. its funny how i just saw the book randomly on the borders site and decided to read it. not knowing anything about it or knowing anything about the buzz for it on the net, until after i finished reading it hehe. im glad he has a following now though.
i saw the posts about those other books you guys read and enjoyed. what would be like your top 3 out of those? since i havnt read any of them and i would like too.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 17, 2011)

Moridin said:


> This time next year maybe? .____.



Sigh, I used to be such a genius.

Since then I actually went and re-read the book and didn't enjoy it half as much as I did the first time. Without getting lost so much in the pretty way he writes I noticed a lot more areas of the plot and characterisation that I just flat out didn't like.

Now having read a review of WMF I think I'll try pick it up second hand sometime down the line; 300+ pages of reestablishing things from the first book at the university, overdone main plotlines, and a book that apparently doesn't advance the main storyline particularly far despite its length >__>

not exactly sounding like something I'm particularly keen to dive into, and I'd even start to worry that if the story really doesn't significantly move forward that there's a possibility this becomes another trilogy that suddenly needs X more books to finish up ><


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 17, 2011)

That's not a pleasant thing to hear. >___<

I've reread the book... once? Twice? Twice, I think. It didn't hit me in the same way it did the first time, perhaps, but a lot of the characterization I find interesting because of the unreliable narrator aspect of the book.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 17, 2011)

Man, I'm gonna have to call you Mori Stormcrow now. You bring bad tidings, boy. (And yet I welcome you back with a gruff slap on the back.)

And Rhae (<3) I think you're too kind to Rothfuss -- he _does_ dip his toe into the water of unreliable narration, but I keep feeling that he should go much further. I hope he does that in this latest book.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 17, 2011)

Hahaha, that's fair.


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2011)

one and a half month left until the release


----------



## Nimander (Jan 24, 2011)

This is coming out around the time The Crippled God drops on the shelves, isn't it?

Man.  Spring season has been a fantasy lover's dream these past few years.pek


----------



## escamoh (Jan 30, 2011)

i was waiting until the second book came out before i read it but i'm thinking about just picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## jux (Feb 1, 2011)

I didn't particularly like this book, but at the same time I couldn't put it down. Rothfuss has a very smooth and easy writing style. 

From memory my main issue with the book was probably the main character who I found too be too much of a Gary Stu. He's just far too perfect in so many aspects. It didn't help that his female counterpart who was a femme fatale, an archetype I can't deal with unless the author is extremely talented. I also thought the dialog was trite at times, far too witty but in an overdone way.

Although on the plus side it was a refreshing read. I like the thought the author put into when it came to explaining the magic that occurred, which was explained as a study, a science, rather than 'poof! table dissapears cuz it's magic'. The world he created is also expansive and interesting.

I'll probably pick up his next book when I have the time.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 27, 2011)

Hope everyone knows that Wise Man's Fear will be out in a few days, March 1. 



Sequel to the book that had 800+ reviews at around 4.5 stars. It was a great debut and should be a fine 2nd addition.


----------



## Freija (Feb 27, 2011)

Mine is on it's way, on it's waaaaaaay home to meeeeeee~~~


Haven't actually read this book in a year now? Should read it before Wise man's fear arrives.


----------



## Felix (Mar 4, 2011)

OH SHIT IT'S OUT?
FFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Mori` (Mar 4, 2011)

Downloaded it because I was bored

halfway through, might be the most meandering book I've ever read.


----------



## Ishamael (Mar 4, 2011)

I realized this was out as I was in the middle of Barnes and Noble, thought it came out later this month, thankfully had enough money to buy it along some other books.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Mar 6, 2011)

Just finished reading the book. Unfortunaly the olny way i could enjoy the book after reading a few chapter was ignore Kvothe mooning about Denna. The event's with Kvothe and that Fea was a unexpected.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 6, 2011)

Finished it

Could have been about half the length, would have benefitted from a lot of trimming imo.

There were some bright moments to it, he writes nicely enough and there's some decent parts that offer a little extra thought if you want to probe


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lady lackless seems like a reasonable candidate for Kvothe's ma, and as a result Meluan is his Aunt? (convenient way to reintroduce the lackless family and get those doors and artifacts back into the story right now)

Did the oath he makes to Denna about her patron lead to his lack of music and magic? He swears on his name, power, and good left hand.

Denna's patron seems likely to be Bredon, and given pagan ritual rumours and proximity to Chandrian activity it seems likely there's a connection there too?

Ambrose = king in present day?

Changing of names: Elodin seems horrified by the idea, Lanre appears to have done so in his transformation, was Kvothe's change to Kote a change of his true name, in which case did it result in his fundamental change of character/ability




Sometimes it feels hard to know whether something is foreshadowing or just overreading a situation, particularly given that it's a tale being related to you that happened to the Narrator 10 years ago.

I wish he'd not gone for the miraculous youngster angle with Kvothe, I'd have so many less problems with his handling of Kvothe's relationships if he wasn't 15/16/17.

Will probably check the third since I don't like not finishing a series when I start it (hell i still read bleach -____-), but this definitely wasn't the best book I've ever read xD


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 6, 2011)

When I first saw the book in the store, I remember being taken aback at just how big it was. It's one of the biggest books I've got, actually -- a lot like a large brick, especially as it's a hardback. (I normally much prefer paperbacks, but I don't like waiting around for them to be released.) I was happy at the sheer amount of pages to consume -- it extends my reading time, and prevents me from finishing something too quickly. The real question was if the amount of material had the quality to match it, though. The answer...yes and no. Just like the first book, it's a mixed bag. 

The positive points?

Rothfuss has a lovely prose style, and it is even more honed here than it was in the first book. As Le Guin points out, it has a musical quality, something very fitting for the tale and protagonist. Not only that, but the beginning of the book really grabbed me and pulled me in -- I read a big chunk in one sitting. Some books feel like work...other books feel like a moderate struggle...and now and then, you get books which seem to actively dislike you and hiss when you approach. (Hullo, _Gardens of the Moon_.) Rothfuss' books, on the other hand, welcome you like an old friend. You sit down, get comfortable, and relax. 

There are some great moments here, too. I particularly enjoyed: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



- The encounter with the fake Ruh and the aftermath of that incident. The whole set-up and execution of those chapters were superb.

- The Devi smackdown.

- Kvothe being pulped by a petty thug. Nice touch. 

- Most of the material set in Severen. Some nice intrigue and enjoyable moments. 

- Elodin and Auri moments, especially the dinner scene.

- Bits and pieces of Kvothe's education with the Adem.

- A distinct sense that Kvothe turns into a 'man' as the book unfolds. A chance to see the legend coming into being.




The bad? Well...


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Kvothe still suffers from the 'seems too perfect' syndrome. It's just silly that his memory is amazing, his musical abilities are amazing, his general intelligence level is through the roof, he has women running after him for his looks and charm, and after his training he also has excellent fighting abilities. Sometimes he makes mistakes, true, but this leads on to my next point...

- Pleeeeease stop this 'Kvothe is drugged/impacted by some sort of substance as a plot device to make him do something stupid'. We already saw this in TNotW with the archives incident, and we also have it here, when he accidentally tips off the poisoner. Even when that woman spikes his drink, he notes beforehand that his 'wits' were 'fuddled' from lack of sleep. I'm assuming that these devices are used because he is too clever to be taken in otherwise, but it always grates at me for some reason. It just feels forced and irritating to see him get all these excuses for screwing up. Most protagonists make their mistakes naturally, and I like that -- with Kvothe, he's so smart that Rothfuss needs to find ways to get around that for him to make mistakes. Doesn't gel with me. I do like the way he makes mistakes due to his boldness and impulsiveness, though...that works better. 

- As Mori pointed out, this book needs real trimming. Nice pace at the beginning and a nice ending, but it sometimes felt bloated and meandering in that massive chunk of a middle section. Most of the Felurian section felt like the slowest part, to me. 

- For some reason, a lot of the Denna-Kvothe parts came across as oddly annoying. (With exception of one or two segments, which were quite good.) I'm not even sure why, but the combination of those two characters feels a bit...uninteresting, as you often have Kvothe running after her like a puppy and her doing the usual 'I'm a free bird' routine. They have fun slinging witty dialogue at one another, while I'm grimacing and waiting for it to end. To be fair, 'romance' is difficult to write, and some of the exchanges between the characters ARE genuinely interesting, especially their final meeting. Still, not a big fan of those moments on the whole. 

- Ambrose is still a cardboard cut-out of a character. Not even a hint that Kvothe is making him seem worse than he really is.




The third book seems like it has a helluva lot of ground to cover...should be interesting to see how Rothfuss handles that.

Mori:

Interesting ideas. I didn't pick up on a lot of that, haha. I thought the same thing about Bredon, he seems the most likely candidate.


----------



## Freija (Mar 13, 2011)

So, how many here thinks Denna has died and that's why Kvothe is such an emo during the interludes?

Or are there any other theories out there? A friend of mine thinks that he simply has done something so stupid that it has pretty much destroyed his willpower and that is why he can't do magic(sympathy) anymore. 

Oh and that Denna broke his heart somehow but didn't die and that's why he has made no mention of her dying.

While I like the idea of her being alive I doubt it considering he speaks of her in past tense and the whole thing chronicler said about him killing an angel which I assume is Denna in his eyes.

Then again, he speaks of everyone in past tense like they've died... *sigh* How I hate not having an ending to read, I hate being in this mess where I have to wait years for my next book:/ Then again, when a series end I hate not having a book to wait for as well :/



*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone else felt like putting down the book during the whole tracking part that went on for chapters and chapters and like 90% of the Felurian story. 

The Ctaeth was kind of interesting, but I dislike the whole thing about everything he does ends in tragedy, seems kinda... boring.

Also it seems as if Kvothe fails to kill the Chandrian even to the present day as they seem to be hiding from them...


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally finished the book! YAY!

Well, I can say I really liked the book but there were parts I was reading and felt like they were going nowhere. They were just talking. Stuff. After a page or two they'd go back in track. Maybe is just because I'm not a native English speaker, but still... kind of confusing. 

Overall my opinions...

*Spoiler*: __ 




The Adem were interesting. I even went as far as believe their fantasy-kungfu that worked better with women, but... hell... their whole man-mother idea just blew all their credibility away. That was some trollish culture card. Even the most secluded and primitive tribes understand penis+vagina=baby and take steps to avoid conception or boost fertility accordingly. The only way I can think of them not having tons of babies is because such exhausting exercise -might- result on miscarriage at early stage. Either that or there's something in their soil. . I actually dwelt on it for a full evening on how to prove them wrong. There were some ideas, but actually the easiest way would be that either Vashet or Penthe were with Kvothe's baby. Red haired baby beats their logic with cuteness, sympathy and ketan. 

I also agree that Bredon might be Master Ash. I read somewhere that the scratches and bruises with Denna might be of martial training. Not like the Adem, but she seems very good using the knife back in the alley. What if he was teaching self defense or something along the lines? Cthaeh might have true but it didn't gave specifics... he was indeed beating her but for other reasons altogether. 

Tell me if I'm wrong but wouldn't be just as easy as to deafen some powerful fae and send them to destroy Cthaeh? I'm pretty sure someone will volunteer to get rid of such terrible monster. Maybe the tree is indestructible so, who knows?

The love letter to Ambrose at the end... dear god. I was tearing up and laughing. Then he added the two tears... :rofl 

On Kvothe's lack of power on present day... the best thing I can say is that he either changed his name (Elodin seemed quite horrified at the idea) or the promise he gave to Denna over his name was broken and... well... he lost his mojo.

I wish Devi was the main female leader. She was shown to be a _BADASS_. Denna seems just... shallow in comparison. I want to know who told her about the writing magic... would it that about the Ylish? Also I got the feeling that the similarities between the females in Aturan and Denna were not coincidence. Especially Lady Lockless. 

The boxes... dun dun dun.

Auri.  *hugs*


Best Scene: At the storm, Marten praying scared shitless and Kvothe laughing like a mad man when calling down the lighting. 


The book ended blandly compared to the first part, but it made me think just about how much are they going to cover on the third book. One thing I'm sure, shit will hit the fan on the "present day". The Chandrian are still out there and might be looking for him.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 20, 2011)

Freija, you bastard...your first line. Just wanted to catch some opinions on the book alas I should know better >__>

I'm halfway through it.

I like it so far but I agree with Mori that it could need a bit of trimming although I have no problem with him being that age. I'm just wondering how Rothfuss will cover everything that happens in the third book seeing that Kvothe is ancient and his two first books just cover 2-3 years of Kvothes life.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 28, 2011)

Regardless of my problems with his latest book, Rothfuss will always be awesome:


----------



## Velocity (Apr 28, 2011)

The Wise Man's Fear is out!? I LOVED THE FIRST ONE.


----------



## Freija (Apr 28, 2011)

Crowe said:


> Freija, you bastard...your first line. Just wanted to catch some opinions on the book alas I should know better >__>
> 
> I'm halfway through it.
> 
> I like it so far but I agree with Mori that it could need a bit of trimming although I have no problem with him being that age. I'm just wondering how Rothfuss will cover everything that happens in the third book seeing that Kvothe is ancient and his two first books just cover 2-3 years of Kvothes life.



That is completely unrelated to the second book, I've thought that since the first book actually.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2011)

Just a quick question for those with the new book... Are there any hints towards the series extending beyond Kvothe telling his story? I really, really want to see Kvothe coming out of hiding - the amount of stuff he did in the first book alone, and all the stuff that's hinted... If he were to come out of hiding, it sounds like the world would turn upside down for an awful lot of people. Besides, I feel like it would be really anti-climatic for us to learn all the awesome stuff Kvothe did only for him to not do anything about the state of the world. Heck, I'm half convinced the whole point the Chronicler is there is to rekindle Kvothe's adventurous flames...


----------



## Freija (Apr 30, 2011)

That depends, I mean to me it looks like this story might be the beginning of another trilogy, and that's even based on things in the first book such as the scrael coming out, and there are more small things in the second book that leaves me thinking that the story is not done there, especially a comment dropped by the Chronicler.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 1, 2011)

Winny said:


> Just a quick question for those with the new book... Are there any hints towards the series extending beyond Kvothe telling his story? I really, really want to see Kvothe coming out of hiding - the amount of stuff he did in the first book alone, and all the stuff that's hinted... If he were to come out of hiding, it sounds like the world would turn upside down for an awful lot of people. Besides, I feel like it would be really anti-climatic for us to learn all the awesome stuff Kvothe did only for him to not do anything about the state of the world. Heck, I'm half convinced the whole point the Chronicler is there is to rekindle Kvothe's adventurous flames...



Many have stated that Rothfuss plans to end things on the third book, there are even quotes from interviews out there when he says so. In regards to hints there is of course Bast and Chronicler trying to ignite Kvothe heroic fire. Of course they are attempting this without knowing the full story as to why Kvothe is a hermit and that him being a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



hermit might not actually be voluntary


. How things are going Kvothe might end up dying becoming another tragic hero in a verse full of tragic heroes. You should definitely pick up the second book which IMO is much better than the first and offers and greater insight into the workings of this amazing world Rothfuss has created.


----------



## Mori` (May 1, 2011)

There will be one trilogy where he explains what went wrong up to the present day

Then I'd anticipate another that details Kvothe getting his mojo back to go and fix whatever went wrong or something.

Rothfuss will milk his cash cow for as much as he can, so I'd not worry about him ending it without meandering along for as long as possible.


----------



## hcheng02 (May 2, 2011)

I thought this comic might be appropriate.



Still reading a bit through a Wise Man's Fear. Not to bad, but the Ctaeth causing every choice of yours to be catastrophically wrong kind of irks me. I hope there is some kind of loophole to that.


----------



## Velocity (May 7, 2011)

So... I got this two days ago and I'm about 250 pages in. I think it's too good to rush, so I'm taking my time with it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That bit where Denna got Kvothe a new case for his lute was just incredible. I think that was the best scene yet, although the whole fight between Kvothe and Devi was awesome too. I kinda hope they make up, though, 'cause I like Devi.




Yep, this book was definitely worth ?20 and four years of waiting (well, for me, it was only a year of waiting).


----------



## hcheng02 (May 12, 2011)

I think I've got a theory on what the Chandrian are trying to accomplish. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm thinking that Lord Haliax is trying to kill himself by changing his name and thus his fundamental nature.

I noticed that its a recurring theme in some of the stories told regarding the mythology. When Lanre became evil he started calling himself Lord Haliax, in the story about the boy and the moon, the boy managed to only catch part of the moon's name - in essence he altered the moon's name and that is what caused the moon to wax and wane. If knowing something's true name allows you to control it, then altering its true name would change its nature.

That's also the reason why Elodin freaked out when Kvothe mentioned a girl changing her name. Elodin thought that the girl was changing her true name, which can cause catastrophe like the Creation War and creation of the Chandrian. 

Elodin mentioned how something's true name encompasses everything that thing is. If it was a person, then I'm guessing it would involve his past as well. Hence why Lord Haliax destroyed the cities and kills everyone who comes into contact with his real past. He was a famous person before, and if he wants to change his true name he has to destroy all knowledge of his past. I'm also guessing Denna's patron is one of the Chandrian or at least working for them. Spreading a new song about Lanre would be part of changing everyone's perception of him, and thus would change his past and that portion of his true name. After all, Denna once asked Kvothe and his friends if there was a magic involving writing something down and making it turn real. That and the fact that her song was a revision of Lanre's fall seems to be a big act of foreshadowing.




Any thoughts on this idea?


----------



## Felix (Jul 21, 2011)

So, the veredict on the second book
Yay or nay? Loved the first and the Academy parts, brought that magical feeling that Harry Potter had on Hogwarts.


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 7, 2011)

Felix said:


> So, the veredict on the second book
> Yay or nay? Loved the first and the Academy parts, brought that magical feeling that Harry Potter had on Hogwarts.



They are both pretty good, but on the whole I think I kind of liked the second one better. I liked Maer's politics, the description of the Fae world, and the Adem training. The second one did meander a bit though during the hunt for the bandits through the forests and such.


----------



## Felix (Aug 22, 2011)

Just finished reading the second one
God I could read a full book about Kvothe's school days and do not get tired of it.

I love these series


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, about his school days, but about Felurian? I wanted to strangle myself.


----------



## Felix (Aug 24, 2011)

Freija said:


> Yeah, about his school days, but about Felurian? I wanted to strangle myself.



I liked the Felurian chapters just for the introduction of the Cteah


----------



## bludvein (Aug 31, 2011)

Honestly, I LOVED the first book. I told everyone who would listen that it was the best thing since sliced bread. I hurried out and bought The Wise Man's Fear on the release day, and had the book finished within 2 days, with barely a rest. What do I have to say about the book? It was boring as hell, thats what. I've read it twice more since then, just to try to change my opinion, and instead my overall liking of the book has dropped even lower. Patrick Rothfuss is truly an amazingly talented author, but that is really the only thing keeping this book from being garbage. The whole book was a whole lot of fluff with no substance. I mean, we are left in pretty much the exact same situation we were in part 1, except Kvothe now knows Kung-fu and that he is getting into the pants of any girl he sees. Seriously, you could skip the ENTIRE section with Felurian and most of the parts with the Ademre and the Duke(I can't even remember his name, and I just read it.....goes to show how important *he* was) and not be missing out. The main plot with the Chandrian didn't move forward at all. 

Maybe I am being too harsh because the first book set the bar so high, but I was really disappointed. There were a few spots that were funny, but even on my best day I would only give the Wise Man's Fear a 3/5. Maybe the third book can salvage it, but I won't be anticipating it anywhere near as much as book 2.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

one thing i didn't get in twmf

when kvothe and vashet were observing adem sparring

and there was one battle where a woman was fighting a man, and the man had a wooden sword. the man 'won' but caught 'glancing kicks' in the ribs

then when asked for his opinion, kvothe commented on the discrepancy between their equipment and vashet said something like 'she is of the third stone and far outstrips him as a fighter, this is the only way for them to fight evenly', then asked him who won

...well, if she had to be nerfed for the man to have a chance, isn't that a bullshit question? in any meaningful sense, _she_ won from the beginning?


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't get how lucky he can be so when he just loses his virginity, he arrives with a tribe that's... Well a bunch of sluts.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> one thing i didn't get in twmf
> 
> when kvothe and vashet were observing adem sparring
> 
> ...



Fights aren't about proving whose the better fighter. So, no, she didn't.


----------



## KidTony (Sep 2, 2011)

Started reading the first book, and about 12 chapters in. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 3, 2011)

Felix said:


> I liked the Felurian chapters just for the introduction of the Cteah



Yeah, the Cteah was pretty much the best part of the Felurian section. But I actually liked it when they explained the Fey World too. The shaed cloak portions could have been trimmed down though.



bludvein said:


> Honestly, I LOVED the first book. I told everyone who would listen that it was the best thing since sliced bread. I hurried out and bought The Wise Man's Fear on the release day, and had the book finished within 2 days, with barely a rest. What do I have to say about the book? It was boring as hell, thats what. I've read it twice more since then, just to try to change my opinion, and instead my overall liking of the book has dropped even lower. Patrick Rothfuss is truly an amazingly talented author, but that is really the only thing keeping this book from being garbage. The whole book was a whole lot of fluff with no substance. I mean, we are left in pretty much the exact same situation we were in part 1, except Kvothe now knows Kung-fu and that he is getting into the pants of any girl he sees. Seriously, you could skip the ENTIRE section with Felurian and most of the parts with the Ademre and the Duke(I can't even remember his name, and I just read it.....goes to show how important *he* was) and not be missing out. The main plot with the Chandrian didn't move forward at all.
> 
> Maybe I am being too harsh because the first book set the bar so high, but I was really disappointed. There were a few spots that were funny, but even on my best day I would only give the Wise Man's Fear a 3/5. Maybe the third book can salvage it, but I won't be anticipating it anywhere near as much as book 2.



The second book was really more about Kvothe earning a better standard of living and prepping himself for naming. You see a bit of character development where Kvothe learns to control his mouth more as well as get a dose of humility. I do wish we learned a little more about the Chandrian though.


----------



## abcd (Sep 6, 2011)

Just finished both the books.. loved them both, I liked TWMF more than TNOF though... The first book felt little more than harry potter/farseer triology, The second one was fresh and new ! ...


----------



## tanukibeast (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone know where the description of Kvothe meeting Denna and describing it as being in the middle of a frozen lake right as it breaks is? 
I need it for a class of mine. Rep for anyone that finds it for me.


----------



## DeathkillerD (Sep 8, 2011)

don't know whether you still need this, half the bookshelf fell down grabbing the book before i saw the date posted. I figured i might as well go ahead at that point. This is chapter 58, page 387. When he see's denna at the Eolian after she sings the part of Aloine.

"She smiled at me then. It was warm and sweet and shy, like a flower unfurling. It was friendly and honest and slightly embarrassed. When she smiled at me, i felt...

I honestly cannot think of how i could describe it. Lying would be easier. I could steal from a hundred stories and tell you a lie so familiar you would swallow it whole. I could say my knees went to rubber. That my breath came hard in my chest. But that would not be the truth. My heart did not pound or stop of stutter. That is the sort of thing they say happens in stories. Foolishness. Hyperbole. Tripe. But still...

Go out in the early days of winter, after the first cold snap of the season. Find a pool of water with a sheet of ice across the top, still fresh and new and clear as glass. Near the shore the ice will hold you. Slide out farther. Farther. Eventually you'll find the place where the surface just barely bears your weight. There you will feel what i felt. The ice splinters under your feet. Look down and you can see the white cracks darting through the ice like mad, elaborate spiderweb. It is perfectly silent, but you can feel the sudden sharp vibrations through the bottoms of your feet.

That is what happened when Denna smiled at me, i don't mean to imply i felt as if i stood on brittle ice about to give way beneath me. No. I felt like the ice itself, suddenly shattered, with cracks spiraling out from where she had touch my chest. The only reason i held together was because my thousand pieces were all leaning together. If i moved, i feared i would fall apart.

Perhaps it is enough to say that i was caught by a smile. And though that sounds as if it came from a storybook, it is very near the truth.

Words have never been difficult for me. Quite the opposite in fact - often i find it all too easy to speak my mind, and things go badly because of it. However, here in front of Denna, i was too stunned to speak. I could not have said a sensible thing to save my life."


----------



## tanukibeast (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you Deathkiller! Sorry about the bookcase though. :x


----------



## KidTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Finished the second book, taught it was fantastic. Deeply sad that i don't have another book in this series to read and will have to wait years now for the next one.

I can't say which book was better. I thought the first one had a gripping start, but it sort got lost in itself and had a preety boring ending with the whole trebon storyline. On the other hand, i thought this one started preety slow but was very hard to put down towards the later half of the book. The section in ademre was simply fantastic.

I can't say which of the two books was better, i think i view both of them as having the same level of quality.

This series was a lot different than i expected. Quite honestly, a friend of mine who got me into ASOIF recomended me this series and made it sound like it was the next best thing. So i was expecting a sweeping epic, and the experience i got was quite different. I remeber there were times during the first book (and early on in the second) where i wondered what the hall i was reading, but in retrospect i have to say that i loved the experience of these books.

Quite honestly, the books are written beautifully. For all its faults (a bit of a lack of editing, some extended rambling, and frustrating devotion to *minor* storypoints) there is a quality to the story and the way it's told. The first person narrative, the interludes, theres this sense of sadness and sorrow that is profound, yet personal that appeals to me as a story and i can' wait to see it end.

One thing I'm worried about is how the hell he's going to finish this with only one more book. I feel he would need more, specially to wrap up Kvothe's life after he finishes his tale. It would be rather too sad to leave him hanging like that, just waiting to die.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 2, 2011)

I have only read the first book but I am in agreement with KidTony for the most part. I was lost in the reading and loved it but in the end I didn't feel like anything had actually happened. I literally just read a biography I wouldn't have cared anything about. But still I kept reading, fascinated.

I guess I am so used to how fantasy works that this one kind of threw me for a loop. I know he is after the Chandrian but they don't really seem like final villains. Everything is pretty "narrow", not sure if that is the right word. Like it seems there is a lot more to this world but we won't hear much about it nor will it be explored. In a way that is good because a lot of authors get lost with too big a world to explore. 

Honestly the word I feel after finishing is "empty". I feel like I read nothing but it was an awesome experience 

Starting the 2nd book now.


----------



## Cyphon (Oct 10, 2011)

Finished the 2nd book.

I think in the grand scheme of things I would say it is better than the first but the Felurian chapters.....Ugh. Nothing at all interesting about those minus his run in with the tree. My favorite part of the book had to be when he rescued the Ellie and Krin from the bandits. His cold dismanteling of their group was fun to read. What I especially liked about this book was that I found myself laughing out loud quite a few times while reading.

I thought his time with Vashet and training with the Ademere (spelling?) was pretty cool as well. His interactions with Auri were fun and I came out of it really enjoying Auri. I also like Davi and Elodin. On the flip side I find myself not liking Denna and growing bored with their meetings and bullshiting around. I would have much preferred him finally noticing Fela and getting her or fucking Davi near the end now that he had his experience. 

Things I am looking forward too/worried about.

1. Will a third book be enough with the current pacing? There seems a lot still left to explore unless he skips a lot of time here and there.

2. What is in that box the Maer and his lady had? I wanna know!

3. What is behind that door in the archives? I wanna know that too!

4. I want to know about the current sword he has hanging up and why he is such a pussy now compared to back then.

5. I honestly don't want to know how he met Bast and befriended him. Felurian left a bad taste in my mouth.....


If I think of more I will add it.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 16, 2011)

I've just finished the Name of the Wind and what i liked the most was the style of the narration: it is a lot emotional and poetic, Kvothe grew inside me like an Oliver Twist and i felt my heart beating very fast during his first performance @ the Eolian.

The thing that i didn't like the most was the trip to Trebon, it was nice but pointless, i'd have preferred something more related to the Chandrian or about his time spent at the Academy. 
I definitely felt unsatisfied about his time in the Academy, i want more about the other subjects, we only got something about the Artificery. 

I still have to read the second book, but i don't see how the author will manage to put all the things that Kvothe is supposed to do into only 2 books.

However this series is a wonderful reading but.. Patrick i want to know more and more things about Kwothe so please don't let me with this annoying emptiness and ignorance. Three books are not enough.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 16, 2011)

I should really get to reading the second book! I'm just so scared it'll turn out... not as good as the first. :<


----------



## Velocity (Dec 18, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I should really get to reading the second book! I'm just so scared it'll turn out... not as good as the first. :<



It's actually very good. There's one or two parts that drag on a little long, but the story is getting much more intriguing now.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> It's actually very good. There's one or two parts that drag on a little long, but the story is getting much more intriguing now.



Excellent, I needed some reassurance. :33


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2011)

The second book was a fun read, but definitely would have benefitted from an editor.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 19, 2011)

The man-mothers still make me wince.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 19, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> The second book was a fun read, but definitely would have benefitted from an editor.



Why is that?


----------



## KidTony (Dec 21, 2011)

^Because Rothfuss needs someone to tell him when he's cramming to much material into a part of the story.


----------



## Felix (Dec 22, 2011)

I loved the second book because I loved reading Kvothe's stories on the University
But I understand most people would be tired of reading chapter after chapter from that


----------



## Freija (Dec 22, 2011)

I was more tired reading Felurian... And how funny it was that right after he lost his virginity he went to a land that practically sleeps with someone because they got a boner... Oh and they don't believe in man-mothers... I mean honestly, that's the most basic thing that was understood even amongst primates, that was just stupid.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 22, 2011)

Gotta give it a shot then, editor or no.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 22, 2011)

Freija said:


> I was more tired reading Felurian...



This. 

Those parts drug on and were just boring.


----------



## Felix (Dec 25, 2011)

Best parts are the University parts


----------



## Freija (Dec 25, 2011)

I concur with this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) sword guy.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought the second book today and will begin reading tomorrow.

I had the book on my shelf for a long while and recently got around to reading it. As soon as I finished it, I was hounding after the second. I don't know what it is about the writing style but I love it. And the characters are great.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 4, 2013)

Thought this thread was bumped for info on the upcoming book for a second.

I've always compared Rothfuss' prose style to what how I envision a "bard" telling a story. In other words, someone who's turned storytelling into a true art, with depths and subtleties to the style that most other storytellers never grasp. Part of the reason this is so successful is because the novels are related from a storyteller's perspective. But a large part is because of a way of telling the story that is all Rothfuss' own, and is the closest I've ever come to calling a piece of literature "eye candy".


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 20, 2013)

Kvothe's test at the swordtree was intense and epic. I am kind of glad the Adem sidetrek is over and he's getting back to the Maer.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 21, 2013)

On his blog Rothfuss had a goal to read 150 books in 2011 ( he read 167) and 200 in 2013. I really wish he would just finish and release the third book. Now we have to wait for 2014 .

I have some questions if someone is up for some discussion: 

1. Anybody else think that Kvothe lost his powers because he broke his promise to Denna concerning her patron? 

2. Anybody else think that its Iax entombed beyond those walls at the University? Ferlurian did mention him being "beyond the walls of stone".

3. it seems to me that the maers wife is Kvothe's aunt. Anybody else reach that same conclusion?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 21, 2013)

> it seems to me that the maers wife is Kvothe's aunt. Anybody else reach that same conclusion



that's pretty obvious



> Anybody else think that its Iax entombed beyond those walls at the University? Ferlurian did mention him being "beyond the walls of stone"



i dunno

i envision the four-plate door as being a little trapdoor in the wall

not the entrance to a tomb



> Anybody else think that Kvothe lost his powers because he broke his promise to Denna concerning her patron?



what powers did he lose?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 21, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> that's pretty obvious
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Remember the wording of his promise to Denna? 
'I swear it on my name and my power'  
Current innkeeper Kote can't use his powers at all.

To me the 2 likely candidates to Iax's prison are either the door at the university or the door at the Lackless estate.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 21, 2013)

oh, hrrrrrrrm, i never thought of it that way, but kvothe breaking an oath he swore on his power would be a perfectly good explanation of innkeeper kvothe, if you can lose your powers that way in kingkillerverse


----------



## Shrike (Jun 21, 2013)

I read NotW a while ago, but I still haven't picked up the second book. It was a good read, although he dragged some parts which I disliked and I disliked the main villains as I found them bland (so far, of course, they haven't done much in the first book).

The book is beautifully written and has great main character (to anyone who says that Kvothe is a Gary Stu is a moron and should never ever be allowed to criticize anything ever again, maybe should get shot, too, at least in the knees). It's a revival of a classic fantasy in a great light, and I like it.


----------



## Misao (Jun 24, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> On his blog Rothfuss had a goal to read 150 books in 2011 ( he read 167) and 200 in 2013. I really wish he would just finish and release the third book. Now we have to wait for 2014 .



me too. i hope he finishes the last part of kingkiller chronicles by then.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 24, 2013)

i still haven't finished the second book even tho i enjoyed the first one

someone tell me it gets better


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 24, 2013)

What part are you at?


----------



## Damaris (Jun 25, 2013)

i think i put it down around his felurian encounter


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 25, 2013)

I have only read the book once but I do remember Felurian being quite boring. I would say push through that and continue. It likely got better again.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2013)

anony34215 said:


> i think i put it down around his felurian encounter



he encounters the adem after that 

the adem happen to be sexually uninhibited as a culture, and staying w/ felurian gives him a masters in exotic bedroom techniques

so do the math


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 25, 2013)

I found his Felurian side adventure more interesting than his bandit hunting. We get a look into the Fey world and it clearly sets up future things.

Then again, I may just be a sucker for magic.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 25, 2013)

The Felurian encounter seemed kind of random and overlong. I wanted to get back to Severen or the University. It did get much better after that but it still went on longer than it should have.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 25, 2013)

i think my problem is i'm far more interested in the world building than anything else and while i enjoy the exploration of how magic works in the world during the felurian from what i remember, the sex/romance scenes made me cringe. i already find rothfuss' prose questionable at best, and it dipped into unbearable for me during those parts. although tbh most professional works have pretty embarrassing sex scenes.

if it goes back to more world buildy stuff afterwards i'll try and push through, thanks.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, there's some exploration and explanation of the Fae world. The sex has its place I suppose.

What do you find questionable about Rothfuss' prose?


----------



## Damaris (Jun 28, 2013)

he seems to be trying very very hard to earn the "bard" (cringe) label people bestow upon him, and i find his prose forced a lot of the time. he has a naturally simple style that he seems to try and shoehorn into being a lyrical one, and it doesn't work for me. 

i think i wouldn't have such a problem with his prose, probably just rate it as "usual fantasy writing" and move on enjoying the plot + world, but people kept telling me that this would be like reading a "literary" (i hate using this term but it is far too late at night for me to think of anything else) novel or short story in terms of beautiful prose, he was the best writer they'd ever read, etc etc and it just didn't live up to the hype imo. most of his dialogue and p much all of his sentences are not in the same ballpark, although i can see that he's aiming for it--which at times makes the difference even more apparent to me.

i mean obviously everyone else likes it though, so this is just a personal thing.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 20, 2013)

Finished _The Wise Man's Fear_.

I think Denna's patron being Cinder is more likely than Bredon. As trite as it may sound.


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> Finished _The Wise Man's Fear_.
> 
> I think Denna's patron being Cinder is more likely than Bredon. As trite as it may sound.



Its not trite at all. There have been hints that Denna's patron Master Ash is Cinder for a while. You have Denna being interested in magic and trying to make Laenre look sympathetic. There's the Ctheah saying that her patron is beating her with a walking stick, right after Kvothe injures Cinder with during his camp raid. Then you have Kvothe seeming to display a knack with names - note how he says Auri means "sunny" despite not knowing what language its from, or the time he named his horse "one sock" despite not knowing his horse was dyed. Ash is a synonym for Cinder.


----------



## kingcools (Dec 13, 2013)

Loved the first book, but the second was drawn out in the middle where they hunt the bandites. (+ felurian) Should have been shorter.


----------



## zapman (Feb 7, 2014)

Jon Stark said:


> Finished _The Wise Man's Fear_.
> 
> I think Denna's patron being Cinder is more likely than Bredon. As trite as it may sound.



just finished both books back to back and also think this.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 19, 2014)

Just finished the first book. And I'm about a sixth of the way through the second.
Pretty neat, but the prose is trying to overachieve. The romance, from the perspective of a 15yr old is realistic at times, but cringe-worthy at others. 
Oh, and you brahs should put spoiler tags.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 19, 2014)

The third book is probably only coming late next year 

I hate it when I pick up a series and have to wait years for the next book


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 19, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> The third book is probably only coming late next year
> 
> I hate it when I pick up a series and have to wait years for the next book



For real? Or is it just a rumour? 'Cause the same thing was said last year. And I hate having my hopes dashed.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 24, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> For real? Or is it just a rumour? 'Cause the same thing was said last year. And I hate having my hopes dashed.



Its a rumour but based on his schedule I wouldn't be surprised. I think he is releasing 3 novella this year. 

I know he posted a picture last year of the completed manuscript, but God alone knows how long editing will take if he is going to be so busy this year.


----------



## Monark (Mar 24, 2014)

i for one do not believe any rumors regarding the release of book 3

rothfuss has stated he doesn't tell anyone anything regarding the status of his projects


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 25, 2014)

Like I said the manuscript is done so we know the status of that. Also, every author has an editor and publisher to whom they have to account.


----------



## Monark (Mar 25, 2014)

unless they're self published


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like the Auri novella is coming out in November: 

I guess that means the Bast novella and Laniel novel won't come out until 2015 at the earliest.


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 1, 2014)

Seraphoenix said:


> Like I said the manuscript is done so we know the status of that. Also, every author has an editor and publisher to whom they have to account.



Well, it shouldn't take too long hopefully. Its the initial manuscript that should be the most hassle. 



Bergelmir said:


> Looks like the Auri novella is coming out in November:
> 
> I guess that means the Bast novella and Laniel novel won't come out until 2015 at the earliest.



Wait, there are novellas coming out? What is the story/plot for them?


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 2, 2014)

Well, here's the blurb from the link I posted: 





> The Slow Regard of Silent Things is set at The University, where the brightest minds work to unravel the mysteries of enlightened sciences, such as artificing and alchemy. Auri, a former student (and a secondary but influential character from Rothfuss’s earlier novels) now lives alone beneath the sprawling campus in a maze of ancient and abandoned passageways. There in The Underthing, she feels her powers and learns to see the truths that science—and her former classmates—have overlooked.



Dunno about the other two. Laniel is a character in Four Corners myth, so I assume his novella will be about the truth behind the myths about him or something.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 1, 2014)

Man these books are like modern pop rap song it's bad but you still like it


----------



## Blunt (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm halfway through Name of the Wind.

All this sadness...


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 7, 2014)

when kvothe recounts what happened to his parents and then he goes outside, that's a GOAT moment of sadness


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 16, 2014)

hcheng02 said:


> Its not trite at all.



It's trite because it's totally unneeded. Kvothe has more than enough reason to despise Cinder and want to kill him without the Denna angle. Adding Denna's abuse into the mix achieves exactly what? All it does is set up one big cliche'd confrontation between the three characters. However, If Master Ash were Bredon or another member of the Chandrian, it would open up future storylines and present an interesting struggle to Kvothe.

In fact, the major problem of these books (outside of Rothfuss himself) is Denna or revolves around Denna in some way. She's so poorly written it's embarassing to read and outright cringeworthy at times, and unlike Auri or Elodin she has no redeeming gimmicky behaviour.

I'll be picking up the third book because Rothfuss has at least hooked me with the theory aspect of his series.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 17, 2014)

For anyone who wants to read the recently released Bast centered story


----------



## Kikyo (Jul 27, 2014)

Just finished the first book and starting the 2nd. Very good. I'm enjoying this quite a bit.


----------



## BenI (Oct 2, 2014)

I finished the name of the wind a few days ago, now waiting for a wise man's fear to get delivered. After reading the wheel of time series i wasn't expecting much, but boy was i wrong. It was a quick read throughout and really likeable characters. Predictable at some points but well written nonetheless! Hope the second book gets here soon


----------



## Kikyo (Oct 1, 2015)

Not a new book... but  stuff. 

I hope it works out.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 10, 2015)

I started reading the book a couple of weeks back.

Fuck Ambrose.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 1, 2015)

I should really get to starting _The Name of the Wind_


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 4, 2015)

Jagger said:


> I started reading the book a couple of weeks back.
> 
> Fuck Ambrose.



Ambrose is a cardboard cut-out villain if ever I saw one.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 8, 2015)

While I haven't started the second book yet, I have to agree.

His only purpose in the story right now is just to antagonize Kvothe in every conceivable way. He is neither witty nor charismatic, just a shitlord who had the luck of being born in a wealthy family.

I guess his eventual success in getting Kvothe kicked out of the University moves the plot forward.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 8, 2015)

I think part of the point of Ambrose is that he's such a stereotypical dickhead antagonist that we're supposed to think he's the king that Kvothe kills. Which I think is Rothfuss leading the readers along, but he's going to throw a swerve.

He's basically the Draco Malfoy of the series, so I'm expecting some humanizing of Ambrose in book 3.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 9, 2015)

> I think part of the point of Ambrose is that he's such a stereotypical dickhead antagonist that we're supposed to think he's the king that Kvothe kills.



eh like 13 different very important well-protected people would have to die for him to become king, and that line of succession is established from book 1

tbh i never thought ambrose was the king in question, it just never occurred to me to connect those two things. maybe it should have rofl


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 9, 2015)

See, as soon as Ambrose's distance to the throne was mentioned, it had me immediately think a whole bunch of assassinations were going to happen. The line of succession is definitely going to become relevant at some point.

Hell, I could even see Ambrose staying an utter cunt, but Kvothe having to kill the guy on throne which'll leave Ambrose as king. Assholes win in the end is kind of a theme of the books.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 9, 2015)

True, but one of the recurring themes of the story is how Kvothe's legendary feats are merely exaggerated myths, with a much more basic and mundane (or arcane) origin. Not only through the stories surrounding Kvothe, but the implication of Kovthe's own retelling (in reference to the innkeeper situation) being and/or containing bullshit.

But that goes out of the window in book two.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 9, 2015)

Johnny said:


> True, but one of the recurring themes of the story is how Kvothe's legendary feats are merely exaggerated myths, with a much more basic and mundane (or arcane) origin. Not only through the stories surrounding Kvothe, but the implication of Kovthe's own retelling (in reference to the innkeeper situation) being and/or containing bullshit.
> 
> But that goes out of the window in book two.



hey, hey, dude

women are like instruments

i play them goooooooooooood

if u dont get it ur a pleb


----------



## Jagger (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm still too lazy to start the second book.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 9, 2015)

get to it you stupid illiterate mexican


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 10, 2015)

Jagger said:


> I'm still too lazy to start the second book.



>He doesn't want to spend 300 pages adventuring in Taborlin with drunk university buddies
>He doens't want the cocktease of a shipwreck plotline that is never expanded upon
>He doesn't want to reject Denna's existence
>He doesn't want the hype of Cinder = Master Ash (get hype)
>He doesn't want Rothfuss' neckbeard-tier attitude towards and understanding of women and sex
>He doesn't want Kvothe's training in the Hidden Village of Weeaboo
>He doesn't want to overcome a primal fertility goddess for no apparent reason
>He doesn't want to meet the 2spooky tree
>He doesn't want to revel in Elodin's autism and Auri's frailty
>He doesn't want to learn anything new about the Chandrian, Amyr or rock-spiders

Wew, lad.

I actually really like this series, but can't take it seriously. Sort of like Wheel of Times fans.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 10, 2015)

now, now, i think wise man's fear is at least 30% masturbation, but so far kingkiller is, like, miles ahead of wheel of time


----------



## Jagger (Dec 10, 2015)

Johnny said:


> >He doesn't want to reject Denna's existence


Kvothe should just get over her and fuck Fela instead.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 11, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Kvothe should just get over her and fuck Fela instead.




*Spoiler*: __ 



>cuck his genuinely nice friend? I know you've not read it yet but still.



kill yourself jagger

don't open if you don't wanna see m8o


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 11, 2015)

wtf

don't reveal that

don't spoil him


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 11, 2015)

he is posting in a thread about a 10 year finished book luc


----------



## Jagger (Dec 28, 2015)

Kvothe, you dumb fuck, why did you believe the idea of threatening and even attacking Devi was a good one?


----------



## KidTony (Jan 8, 2016)

Her Alar is like the sea


----------



## Jagger (Jan 11, 2016)

Johnny said:


> >He doesn't want the hype of Cinder = Master Ash (get hype)


You mean Bredon = Master Ash?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 18, 2016)

Jagger said:


> You mean Bredon = Master Ash?



That would be sort of interesting.

So I suspect Rothfuss will have Cinder beating Denna to hamfist his role as Kvothe's nemesis.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 27, 2020)

You ever just get whipped up into a bout of bratty entitlement rage?

I saw Rothfuss streaming just now, and was like "I wonder how book 3 is coming along. Its been 9 years now. The dude said he had it finished before book 1 was even published, after all." Some googling and jumping from link to link brought me here: .

"I don't think he's written anything for six years."
"I don't know what he wants to do now. Or even if he wants to write at all."


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2020)

I've given up on Rothfuss.

If he releases the next book thats fine and I'll probably buy it, if he doesn't thats fine too.


----------

